# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Erreur dans un retrieve d'une datawindow

## Deedoo2000

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problme avec un retrieve fait sur une datawindow

J'ai donc cr une datawindow aliment par une proc.
Quand je fais le retrieve, je me retrouve avec le message d'erreur suivant :

"select error : the 'CREATE TABLE' command is not allowed within a multi-statement transaction in the 'tempdb' database"

Il y a effectivement une table tempo qui est cre dans cette proc, et  partir de laquelle on obtient le result set.

Mais pourquoi y-a-t-il ce message d'erreur ? Comment faire pour y remdier ? Merci  ::):

----------


## Deedoo2000

Problme rsolu, il fallait passer en autocommit = true.
Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi mais a marche...

----------

